# whats your favorite fish?



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

My favorite fish is the hi fin blue platy. whats yours?


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

10" jardini arowana, or my foot long oscar. not sure yet.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

cool i like jardini arowana better


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

Favorite fish that we own? Mine would be my Kuhli loaches. Although the ghost catfish I had for a while was also really cool.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Of the ones I own, defiantly my Senegal Bichir.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

That I own: My Black Ghost Knife who I think we'll be 12" long by the end of 2009.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

does it have to be one that we own because all my current fish are boring

i like the zebra pleco but i dont have one 

of the fish i have, definately my two bronze corys


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

no you dont have too own it


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Favorite fish? Nothing beats some fresh-caught fluke. Do it lightly in a pan. Spicy Tuna Rollers are also good, particularly Yellowfin.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

COM, you are such a nut. ROFL
My favorite that I own is my Blood Parrot. She's such a character!
Of the ones I would LIKE to own, Gold Nugget pleco and the Multi or Occi shellies.
Some day I WILL have a colony of shellies!


----------



## FlatLine (Dec 30, 2008)

Kribensis or Bettas... kind of a toss up.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Oh fish that I own... hmmm... it's a tie between my Roseline Shark and my Julies.


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

Favorite TYPE of fish is an Oscar.

Favorite Fish was the HUGE Angel Fish in my old Lfs over 10 years ago who got me into the hobby. It always mimicked me, and i thought I was the coolest thing ever.


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

my favorite fish is prolly my lungfish 

and my favorite fish i dont have is an chili red arrowana


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

chili red FTW

my favorite is either my jardini or my pike baby JD. favorite thats now dead was a polypterus senegalus.


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

also wouldnt mind a australian lungfish


----------

